# Could not determine audit condition



## efmoya (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm trying to install 7.2 on my old computer under the TV. I tried to install 8.0 but I had to back off to 7.2 because of an error in the boot loader in 8.0.

Anyway, I successfully installed 7.2 a couple of weeks ago and it has been working since. Until yesterday: I turned the computer on and tried to login as root. I got the message: "Could not determine audit condition" and the login prompt again.

Googling around I found this mail thread in which a poster named 'gazelle11' seems to hint to a solution regarding 'fstab'. I can't find anything about the details of the solution described. 

Can someone take a look at my link and see what I've missed?

Thanks,
Ephraim F. Moya


----------

